# Week 40|41 B&W Challenge: Broken



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2021)

This challenge will run until October 16, 2021. 

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

Our challenge is the theme "broken". Broken objects, of course, or show a broken promise. Make an image with a broken camera. Oh, an X-ray image of a broken bone! If you intentionally break something for this challenge, don't choose the bone.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 3, 2021)

@zulu42 I was bored been raining all day and it's been awhile since I planned anything in B&W. Popped out during a break in the rain to shoot the tires on this poor old trailer that's been sitting awhile.



Broken (1 of 1).jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 6, 2021)

Arnie by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 7, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 7, 2021)

.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2021)

Ball breaks line


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## smoke665 (Oct 10, 2021)

Been broken for many years.

Edit: This was shot with a Black Pro Mist 1/4 filter. Jury is still out on whether I like it or not.


Broken Truck20211010_4825.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 11, 2021)

.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Oct 31, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Very clever thinking 🦉


Thank you, GK!


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 28, 2021)




----------

